# whats your color



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

what is your perfered color for a pistol mine is od green with a black slide


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Black frame and silver slide.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

sincitizen said:


> what is your perfered color for a pistol mine is od green with a black slide


I like that combo on the FNP 9 and Glock.

Either all "evil" black or natural SS over black.

But, there are some all nickle Sigs that really hit my hot button.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cougartex said:


> Black frame and silver slide.


Ditto. :smt1099


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Depends on the gun...I like all black, or a od green and black. I don't however care for the tan and black. I did see one that was od green and tan a glock iirc but it looked pretty good. And while pretty dang feminie I have seen some pink and black that looked good one certain guns


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

I would have got my TRP with the stainless slide,but the gun shop didnt have one with a rail.So i have the all-black monster.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Black on black with wood grips.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## medic15al (Mar 5, 2006)

A polished blue slide on a silver frame on a 1911. The proper two tone.

All else All black or blued. (revolvers)


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Solid black. I'm a minimalist.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Blue w/ wood.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Either Colt Royal Blue or Stainless

AFS


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

This thread reminds me of a certain Geico commercial.

"And that's why yellow makes me sad ... "


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends on the gun for me. I like some all black, some all stainless and a mix of both!! I guess it's a matter of how it looks to me when I am buying!! I'm easy!!:mrgreen:

MO:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Paint it black. :supz:

KG


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ruger matte stainless is my preferred color. Although the bright stainless that Walther used is awesome too!


----------



## DangerDavis (Aug 11, 2010)

Solid black.


----------



## medanum6298 (Mar 21, 2011)

blue
black

__________________
Watch Battle: Los Angeles Online For Free


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I hate shiny chrome finishes, and two tone chrome/black is the most tacky thing on earth to me.

I like just black, or dark green/black.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Currently, basic black...










...but I have a couple of Glock top-ends out getting NP3 coated right now, so that may change.

My favorite revolvers are stainless steel, and may be polished, matte, or bead/grit blasted.


----------

